# weaning to just one breast?



## deliciousjones (Mar 23, 2005)

i had a lumpectomy on 3/4 and began leaking breastmilk out of my incision. on 3/10, my surgeon tied off the offending milk duct and stitched me back up. all was well until i pumped a few days ago. the pump covered the incision and i think the tugging pulled the incision apart because i'm leaking breastmilk again. the surgeon is going to redo the surgery but says that i only have a 40% chance of healing properly if i continue to nurse.

i'm looking for information on weaning my daughter (12 weeks old) to just one side, so that i can decrease milk production on the side of the incision, so that the incision can FINALLY heal. i will then want to reestablish the supply on that side when i'm fully healed.

to stop nursing completely is not an option.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

Can you not nurse her on the side you had surgery on? A friend of mine had fed her baby by ONE breast, the other just did not produce much milk. The baby would cry and fuss and throw a fit if he had the 'small' breast, she could pump 5oz from the 'big' breast and only 1-2oz from the other. He was exclusivly fed from the one breast. Must say, seeing a woman with a small B on one side and a FULL D on the other was interesting.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Sounds doable to me. Just wean that side slowly (one less feeding from that side every few days) so that you don't get engorged. Milk production is supply and demand, so the other side should pick up the extra needed milk needed. Just keep an eye on wet/dirty dipes and wt gain.

I don't know anything about relactating, but I would think it would be much easier if you're still nursing from the other side.


----------



## deliciousjones (Mar 23, 2005)

Quote:

Just wean that side slowly (one less feeding from that side every few days) so that you don't get engorged
I have a week, tops. Surgeon orginally scheduled it for tomorrow but I should be able to postpone if I can show him documentation that reducing milk supply on one side is possible (he says its not but will let me prove him wrong because his wife breastfed and he knows how important it is to nursing moms).


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Try www.kellymom.com . She has lots and lots of info, with references, on everything breastfeeding.

You could drop feedings faster, but it might get uncomfortable.Maybe just pump enough to relieve the pressure.


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

But you said the PUMP opened the incision... the babes mouth doesn't cover as much breast tissue as a pump flange. Where is the incision? Are you sure he's right about that 40%? What about nursing on that side in a different position, to keep babes mouth away from it? (like football hold or something?)


----------



## deliciousjones (Mar 23, 2005)

i suspect that pumping "loosened" the incision and the pressure of the milk inside pushed through and i began to leak. so her nursing isnt what caused me to leak, it was the amount of milk in there, which is why the LLL leader and i thought that reducing the amount of milk on my right side (along with not pumping) would increase my chances of healing after this next surgery.

i will check out kellymom.com and see what she has to say about side weaning.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I had a lumpectomy on the underside of my Left breast when I was 33 weeks pg with my baby #2. obviously I was not nursing yet but my ds was born 3 days after my surgery. I successfully nursed on both sides with him but the Left side was never his favorite and he always prefered the right. (nursing longer and more comfortably) the Milk that came out of the left side was different colors (rust, pink etc) due to the blood and lack of healing, it went away after about three weeks.

I wanted to offer you some encouragement because with baby #3 (for different reasons) stopped nursing on the left side (it has been a 'poor' producer) and nursed only on the right from 8 months until he weaned at 18 months, the left side dried up.

I have a friend who nursed all of her kids (4 of them) on one breast only, she never had any supply problems.

I would wean off the breast by feeding your baby on the incision side only every 3rd feeding for two or three days and then dropping down to just two or three times a day for a couple days and then stopping all together on that side, that will give your other breast a few days to kick up production so the baby gets all the food it needs.

Relactating probably won't be a problem but depending on how long you wait the baby might have a strong preferrence to the one side.
good luck
crystal


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You've already gotten good advice about one-sided nursing but I have another weaning suggestion for you. You can use cabbage leaves in your bra on the side you want to dry up- that will help reduce swelling, engorgement, and milk supply, and will probably help you to be comfortable longer between feedings on that side.

If you still have a significant milk supply on the affected side at the time of the surgury, then I'd suggest you continue to use the cabbage leaves and hand express a little for comfort. I would definitely avoid the pump on that side since that's what opened up the incision last time.

You've already gotten the link to the kellymom site- you might want to email the site's owner directly and see if she has any more advice for you [email protected]


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

sorry to hear you have to go through this!

i have quite an imbalance between my two sides... DS has always preferred the left, and after i had persistent mastitis in my right side the supply dropped even lower there. i worked to even things out, but the left side still makes a lot more. when i pump for half an hour i get 3.5 oz out of the left and .5 out of the right... he nurses a lot longer on the left side, and is more likely to be satisfied with that side only. and he's fine - gaining weight like gangbusters. my supply is totally fine, it's just lopsided! you should be fine, too


----------

